# Power steering belt adjustment



## catch2otwo (Oct 17, 2009)

So I bought a new power steering v belt for my 97 aba. Ive loosened the two clamping bolts and used the adjuster nut to tighten the belt. I have two problems. The adjuster nut is all the way to the end of its travel aka no more teeth and the belt is just in tension. Second problem is the belt wont stay tight enough to not squeal at a certain rpm. Ive made sure I've tightened the two clamping bolts as well as the adjuster bolt to the correct tightness. what gives? what am i missing?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Power steering belt adjustment (catch2otwo)*

Do you have the correct belt?


----------



## catch2otwo (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Power steering belt adjustment (ps2375)*

pretty sure, the belt I got was Contitech V belt 11.5x755 from autohaus az


----------



## marcabus1234 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Power steering belt adjustment (catch2otwo)*

prolly the wrong belt


----------



## catch2otwo (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Power steering belt adjustment (marcabus1234)*

do you have the size for the correct one?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

11.5x755mm


----------



## catch2otwo (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_11.5x755mm

So it looks like I have the correct belt. Any ideas as to why im already out of adjustment with a new belt? I'd think that with a new belt, I should have a ton of adjustment on my adjuster bolt.


----------



## catch2otwo (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: (catch2otwo)*

bump anyone have any ideas? other then the adjustment bolt, is there any other area that I could have messed up? The whole pump was taken off and replaced with one that wasnt messed up.


----------



## BlackRabbitmk3 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Power steering belt adjustment (catch2otwo)*

i dunno sounds like i have a similar problem...only when it rains or i go through large puddles my steering gets stiff...could my belt be slipping?


----------



## catch2otwo (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Power steering belt adjustment (BlackRabbitmk3)*

it shouldn't slip regardless of wet or dry. maybe its out of spec. slack should be 3/16th of an inch according to my bentley.


----------



## klutchV.2 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Power steering belt adjustment (catch2otwo)*

maybe the tesniorner is shot if you use one not faimliur with that engine jsut thinking out loud


----------



## catch2otwo (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Power steering belt adjustment (klutchV.2)*

I dont think there is a tensioner pulley on that belt. The belt is tightened via a tensioner bolt. 







You spin this and it rotates the whole pump and bracket to put tension on the belt


----------



## catch2otwo (Oct 17, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I think it is just a challenge to get a new unstretched belt on...


----------



## catch2otwo (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_I think it is just a challenge to get a new unstretched belt on...

i thought it would be to. wtf


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Ah...
I didn't get it the first time. You're saying the belt is too long. I've always had the reverse problem. Hmmm....
You might take this new belt back to the shop and match it up with another of the same size to see if there is a difference.

_Modified by FL 2.0L at 11:48 PM 2-5-2010_


_Modified by FL 2.0L at 11:49 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## catch2otwo (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

unfortunately I bought it off autohaus az so wont be able to return it. If I cant figure out another solution then Ill just get a belt from the dealer. Can anyone confirm that the adjustment nut is the only thing that is adjustable? none of the other mounting bolts are adjustable correct?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

That's it. Did you only loosen three nuts? There is the tensioner nut and two others.
From Dan J Reed's site:








Is there any play in the crank pulley at all?


_Modified by FL 2.0L at 1:05 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## catch2otwo (Oct 17, 2009)

I didn't just replace the belt. My original pulley was damaged so I got a power steering pump off someone here parting a car out. I checked the new pump and the shaft and pulley were good. I would have just swapped the pulley but didn't have an impact gun to get the bolts off so thus i swapped the pulley. 
So essentially I had taken the whole pump and its mounting bracket off and then swapped it over with the new pump. However, when bolting it back in place, non of those bolts had elongated holes or anything, so im not sure where there could any other adjustment. 
I did however loosen the two bolts 22 and the one right under it thinking I had to take that off to remove the pump but it turns out I didnt have to. Maybe that bracket is off causing the adjustment to be off?


----------



## rag1ngbull23 (Feb 12, 2014)

catch2otwo said:


> i didn't just replace the belt. My original pulley was damaged so i got a power steering pump off someone here parting a car out. I checked the new pump and the shaft and pulley were good. I would have just swapped the pulley but didn't have an impact gun to get the bolts off so thus i swapped the pulley. <p>so essentially i had taken the whole pump and its mounting bracket off and then swapped it over with the new pump. However, when bolting it back in place, non of those bolts had elongated holes or anything, so im not sure where there could any other adjustment. <p>i did however loosen the two bolts 22 and the one right under it thinking i had to take that off to remove the pump but it turns out i didnt have to. Maybe that bracket is off causing the adjustment to be off?


what numbers on the pictured diagram do you loosen to adjust power steering belt, thanks


----------

